# Calgon



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find Calgon (or a water softner)? I've been to Target, Walmart, and a couple other stores. No one has powder water softner. I also looked on like but it was for 12 boxes for $81. I'm thinking I don't need that much.

Any big box store carry it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

The only plce I can get it here in Tampa Bay is in our Publix in liquid form. Have not found it in any big box store.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I get the liquid version from Walmart.

DAN


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No joy on liquid in Puget Sound as far as I know. Powdered Calgon can be found at Kmart but it's pretty spendy. I've been using White King powder from Fred Meyer stores (Kroger company) and Kmart. I know it's not supposed to be quite as good as Calgon but in combination with a tornado rinser seems to do the job.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought mine online through drugstores.com. Here's their Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Calgon-Water-Softener-32/dp/B00007J6DA

If you buy enough through drugstores.com the shipping is free.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

raynardo said:


> I bought mine online through drugstores.com. Here's their Amazon link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Calgon-Water-Softener-32/dp/B00007J6DA
> 
> If you buy enough through drugstores.com the shipping is free.


Free shipping here if you can't find it local

2 bottles for $11 plus tax

calgon with free shipping


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Guys... it's just liquid water softener. Any water softener will do. It basically just makes the tank a super slick surface so no nuggets stick to anything. Pick up whatever they have at your local big box store and you should be good to go!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Another idea - We have used the "Borox" product with good luck for five years. You can easily find it for cheap in any major store. Black tank is "clean". I use it in both balc/gray tanks. All sensors (black, gray) continue to work well after 5 years.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I get the liquid version from Walmart.
> 
> DAN


X2. The Wal-Mart here puts both the liquid and the powder Calgon in with the laundry detergents.

We've put a capful of Calgon in our gray and black tanks, along with 4 oz. of Thetford's green stuff and a couple gallons of water after every dump for the last four seasons and have never had any odor or cleanliness problems. Never any foul odors when dumping. Never had any problems with any of the tank sensors, either.

I also backflush each time, with a FlushKing - has its own valve, a water hose hookup, and a clear tube so you can see when stuff quits coming out and when everything is flowing clear and clean. I use a wand down the toilet several times a year, to blast the side walls of the tank and flush everything down.

Mike


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Powder is at Cub Foods. (Super Valu)


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Found mine at the military grocery store = $4.19 for 32 oz.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Kmart is the only that carries it around here.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

All this excitement about Calgon reminded me that I was running low. So, I ordered mine through Drugstore.com, with a bunch of other stuff I needed, so I got free shipping.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Just confirmed yesterday, the military commissary here at Buckley AFB in Colorado has both the powder and liquid. One was .20 cents more than the other...

JR


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Just confirmed yesterday, the military commissary here at Buckley AFB in Colorado has both the powder and liquid. One was .20 cents more than the other...

JR


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just don't do what I did and buy thr Calgon bath oil stuff. It just makes the black tank think it's sexy - and its not









Regards, Glenn


----------

